# First acrylic painting



## DodoIT

So guys this is my first acrylic painting and I would love some feedback on it


----------



## DLeeG

I don't know what you were trying to do. Can you explain it?


----------



## DodoIT

Sure thing, I wasn't really trying anything. 

I'm a huge fan of abstract art and what I like about it most is to see how people react to it and how they all have different reactions to it. So I wanted to try and create an abstract piece aswell.


----------



## wilfordmachili

Hilarious!!! Just love the work...


----------



## DodoIT

wilfordmachili said:


> Hilarious!!! Just love the work...


Haha why hilarious?


----------



## wilfordmachili

The colors... they make me vibrate. I dont really understand the meaning but its super nice. Really enjoy it...u should tell us more about it.


----------



## DLeeG

Talk about a B.S. artist


----------



## DodoIT

Well DLeeG nice support for someone who just started painting maybe instead of calling someone a bullshit artist maybe give some feedback and some critique he can improve on. 

This is my first painting ever. 

And comming back on wilfordmachili, it was a really sunny day and I was verry happy at the moment I painted this. What I think that I was subconsciously trying to paint was my happy feelings of that day.


----------



## DLeeG

You are not the one who I was calling a b..s. artist. You are overly sensitive though so I don't want to upset you and won't comment on your threads anymore.


----------



## wilfordmachili

Well seems to be a perfect justification
... but as an artist you should know how to make us feel that. Even the abstract stuff has a meaning. And the meaning is what gives power to your draws. The first questio. Will make to you is: "what is that?" And to be successfully in the game of arts. You have to justify action. You feel me?


----------



## DodoIT

wilfordmachili said:


> Well seems to be a perfect justification
> ... but as an artist you should know how to make us feel that. Even the abstract stuff has a meaning. And the meaning is what gives power to your draws. The first questio. Will make to you is: "what is that?" And to be successfully in the game of arts. You have to justify action. You feel me?


I dont completely agree with you, what I like about abstract art is that everyone can feel something different from the same painting


----------



## DLeeG

DodoT said:


> I dont completely agree with you, what I like about abstract art is that everyone can feel something different from the same painting


Unless they feel that it's b.s.. "Abstract" is just a way to let anyone be able to be an artist. It takes no talent to create only b.s to explain.


----------



## DodoIT

DLeeG said:


> Unless they feel that it's b.s.. "Abstract" is just a way to let anyone be able to be an artist. It takes no talent to create only b.s to explain.



I dont call myself an artist anyway, i just love to play around with paint. For me no real meaning is needed. But I get your feeling towards it.


----------



## wilfordmachili

Are sure? Cause nothing comes from nothing.


----------



## DodoIT

tbh this was just a experiment with my tools, but i dislike this forum due to almost no activity and the dislike of most towards abstract art so I wont be posting here anymore.


----------



## DLeeG

DodoIT said:


> So guys this is my first acrylic painting and I would love some feedback on it


Yeah I agree that the inactivity makes for a dull forum. I took a 2 year break because of it. However, you asked for feedback. Just because it was not praise you shouldn't be upset. You have to be thick skinned to be an artist. Anything someone claims as their art, technically is art. It is compared to other art. This is where you become an artist. It's compatible to singing. Anyone can sing but not everyone is a singer.


----------



## Midnight Rose Art

hey do do it i too am starting out with acrylic paintings and i love your piece  i like the colors and how you used them  

maxine


----------

